

This is the History of Chat - rekoros
https://sameroom.io/blog/this-is-the-history-of-chat/

======
mmosta
Cool little graph, hat-tip to your designer for using each platform's
respective branding where applicable.

It would be interesting to see how they waterfall into one another with the
services that are built/extended from IRC or XMPP.

Related great read by David Auerbach [0] where he talks about the heated back
and forth battle of reverse engineering and obfuscation between them and AOL.

[0] [https://nplusonemag.com/issue-19/essays/chat-
wars/](https://nplusonemag.com/issue-19/essays/chat-wars/)

